# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker  GB-Key v 1.51

## gsm_bouali

ZTE OPEN FireFox OS Direct Unlock/Reset Counters   Alcate OT-639g Direct Unlock/Reset Counters   Alcate OT-1030 Direct Unlock/Reset Counters    ☢ GB-Key ver. 1.51 ☢ Released  World First Again  NON-STOP UPDATES  
◤ -------- ◥ What's New ? ◣ -------- ◢   *ZTE*    *[ Added ]*  *WORLD'S First and UNIQUE !!!* 
Fast Direct Unlock - Reset Counters With usb Cable 
for  *ZTE OPEN With FireFox OS* Auto Learning to Add non Supported FW, few sec...no needwait Updates    * Alcatel*    *[ Added ] * *WORLD'S First and UNIQUE !!!* 
Fast Direct Unlock With usb Cable 
for  *Alcatel OT-639g Alcatel OT-1010
Alcatel OT-1011
Alcatel OT-1030 *  *Any PID
Any FW Supported NO FLASH
NO PATCH
NO FORMAT*   *UPDATED ALL Existing PIDs for Code Calculations*   *How to Buy GB-Credits* 
Open GB-Key
Go to config tab
Click Buy credits
 it will redirect you to paypal page *Note* :
 While Making Payment user must write 
his GB-Key Serial Number in Comments   *SPECIAL THANKS TO CELHACK & RAQUEL FOR SEUNDING US PHONES !!!*   *Who can give you more ??!!!* 
◄ Feel The Power of GB-Key ►
◄ More Hot Updates Comming Soon ►

----------

